# Snub/Ammo Help??



## RugerShooter (Dec 3, 2007)

I recently bought a S&W Model 36 J frame from a family member, and was looking for a little help. The gun is older (approx. 15-20 years) and I was curious about safety features from that time. It has an exposed hammer and I was wondering if it is safe for carry in a pocket holster? I know the current revolvers are not supposed to be able to fire if the hammer were to snag slightly, but I wasn't sure about the older versions. 

Also, since this gun is not +P rated, is there a suitable round for CCW in 38 special? I saw that Mr. Barham mentioned on another thread the old "FBI" load, as well as a more modern Speer version. Is there a huge difference between the regular and +P versions? I figured with correct shot placement, either would be effective.

Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I am pretty sure that it is designed so that when you release the triger the hammer raises off the primer of the cartridge and can not make contact again until you pull the triger again. I'm not sure when S&W incorperated this feature but it was in the late 60's to early 70's at the latest. The gun should be able to handle hot factory loads on a limited basis with out any problems. If the barrel is really short the P+ isn't going to give you much more than standard fare although the flame stab will be impressive

Someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If your S&W looks like this it's a M-36 with a 17/8" barrel. Standard .38 ammo is all you need or want. Like Mr Gmaske said +P will just make a fireball. I hear Speers has a new 135gr load out for the snubnose but I haven't shot it yet. Open the cylinder on your revolver and there should be a letter and two numbers there. That will tell us what you have. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

This link will display Speer Gold Dot ammo specs including .38 and .38+P.

http://le.atk.com/Interior.asp?section=2&page=pages/ccispeer/ccispeer_GoldDot.asp

:smt1099


----------

